
The Megaprocessor is finished – CPU hand built from discrete transistors - SixSigma
https://youtube.com/c/Megaprocessor
======
ChuckMcM
Clearly a labor of love, I find this a pretty awesome display. I hope the
museum of science or a similar organization considers picking this up for
permanent exhibition. The thing I like most about it is how it demystifies
computers by breaking them down into easy to understand pieces that you can
watch.

